# Eurovision 2019: 18 maggio su Rai 1, in gara Mahmood



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2019)

*Eurovision 2019: 18 maggio su Rai 1, Mahmood in gara per l'Italia*

L'*Eurovision Song Contest 2019* avrà luogo all'International Convention Center di Tel Aviv, in Israele nazione che l'anno scorso ha trionfato con la canzone "Toy" di Netta. In gara per l'Italia ci sarà il cantante *Mahmood* con la canzone "*Soldi*", canzone vincitrice della 69a edizione del Festival di Sanremo.

L'Eurovision Song Contest 2019 andrà in onda in diretta su *Rai 1* sabato *18 maggio* dalle ore 20:35. Al commento *Flavio Insinna*, che ritorna dopo un anno di assenza (l'anno scorso al suo posto ci fu Serena Rossi), e *Federico Russo*.

Nei post successivi, il simpatico spot con protagonisti i commentatori della kermesse e la canzone in gara per l'Italia.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2019)




----------



## Pit96 (14 Maggio 2019)

Io lo guarderò direttamente sul canale youtube probabilmente. Oggi e giovedì ci sono le semifinali. Ci sono diverse canzoni che non mi dispiacciono, anzi, mi piacciono proprio. 
L'Italia non è la favorita numero 1, però è tra le favorite per la vittoria. Negli ultimi anni abbiamo avuto dei buonissimi piazzamenti


----------



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2019)

Inizia stasera. Lo vedrete? Chi tifate? E chi votate?


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2019)

Ma questi artisti, che si definiscono tutti umani, con che faccia accettano di gareggiare in un paese di tagliagole come Israele?


----------



## Miro (18 Maggio 2019)

Purtroppo Mahmoud non ha speranze dato il luogo in cui si gareggia.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2019)

E' in onda!


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Maggio 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Mahmoud non ha speranze dato il luogo in cui si gareggia.



per fortuna dai, sta canzone fa pena....


----------



## Blu71 (18 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per fortuna dai, sta canzone fa pena....



... non vincono sempre i migliori


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Mahmoud non ha speranze dato il luogo in cui si gareggia.



Beh potrebbero pure farlo vincere per far vedere che loro sono bravi e tolleranti.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Maggio 2019)

La Rafaeli è sempre illegale in ogni galassia....


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Maggio 2019)

ma l'australia all'eurovision che c'azzecca ?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Italia seconda, vittoria dei Paesi Bassi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma gli islandesi con le sciarpe pro palestina?


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma gli islandesi con le sciarpe pro palestina?



Inutile dire che gliel’hanno sequestrate dopo l’esibizione.


----------



## Miro (19 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per fortuna dai, sta canzone fa pena....



Di quelle in gara, era di gran lunga la più orecchiabile e coinvolgente. 



Hellscream ha scritto:


> La Rafaeli è sempre illegale in ogni galassia....



Ma anche l'altra presentatrice non scherzava mica...


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

La Rai ogni anno incrocia le dita per non avere un italiano che vince, cosi poi non devono spendere miliardi l'anno dopo per organizzare l'Eurovision.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2019)

Si continua qui: L'Olanda vince l'Eurovision 2019, Italia seconda.

Chiudere il topic, grazie  . [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma gli islandesi con le sciarpe pro palestina?



però trasformare sempre tutto in dibattitopolitico.. anche loro...

è una sfida musicale.... e basta. ascolta la musica o sta a casa. ogni scusa è buona per avere visibilità


----------

